# Compression socks?



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

My wife gave me some compression socks for the Unorthodox Holiday. They are the largest size, and come up to my knee, and are a delightful (albeit visible) acid lime-green.

Getting them on was an ordeal. I think if I had sprayed them on from a can it might be a looser fit. Once I got them on, they seemed ok, but they sure are tight fitting (hence the name compression socks I guess).

Does anyone actually use these? Do they really help?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

wgscott said:


> My wife gave me some compression socks for the Unorthodox Holiday. They are the largest size, and come up to my knee, and are a delightful (albeit visible) acid lime-green.
> 
> Getting them on was an ordeal. I think if I had sprayed them on from a can it might be a looser fit. Once I got them on, they seemed ok, but they sure are tight fitting (hence the name compression socks I guess).
> 
> Does anyone actually use these? Do they really help?


Compression therapy is hit or miss.

I have a specific under armour suit that is compression.

It is the recharge suit.








i think to really get the full effect from compression kinesology tape is better in the long run.

as for compression socks. I think for running they would be better suited, dont wear them on the bike.

For at home wear, then they can help you recover after a ride.


----------



## wchevron (Sep 14, 2014)

They will help for recovery after the ride. Although I think you would get more benefit if you used them after running. You would probably be better off with compression tights if you are just biking. 
Don't wear them riding, you'll look like a dork. Even triathletes look like dorks in them on the bike, and I'm a triathlete.


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

The physiological mechanism for compression socks and gear is pretty weak and not really evidence based. They are supposed to reduce oscillation of the muscle during exercise and then help with venous return during and after exercise. While they have been shown to reduce delayed onset muscle soreness after VERY strenuous exercise (down hill running and extreme bouts) an adequate placebo group was often not used. 

Basically, while they are very likely not detrimental to performance, the benefit they give is a placebo effect. More effective forms of recovery / training are active recovery and/or less extreme exercise bouts. Meaning going for a recovery ride when needed. In a meta-analysis (can cite if need be) compression was in last place compared to ice baths and active recovery in effect size. 

Bottom lines:

They likely wont hurt. 

They might help, but the benefit is likely placebo

Placebo effects are "real" if they help you........Just don't go bragging about the awesome effectiveness of your crazy socks or you become a snake oil salesman.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I use compression socks sometimes. I especially like them if I'm unable to elevate my legs after a long hard ride (driving home, etc.) and I want to ride again the next day. 

I also use some SmartWool graduated compression socks while riding during the winter. I like the snug feeling on my legs and they seem to keep my feet warmer.

I do agree that active recovery is better but if I'm unable to do that I like the socks.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

sdeeer said:


> Placebo effects are "real" if they help you........Just don't go bragging about the awesome effectiveness of your crazy socks or you become a snake oil salesman.


kinda comfy when lying on the couch is ok?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

wgscott said:


> My wife gave me some compression socks for the Unorthodox Holiday. They are the largest size, and come up to my knee, and are a delightful (albeit visible) acid lime-green.
> 
> Getting them on was an ordeal. I think if I had sprayed them on from a can it might be a looser fit. Once I got them on, they seemed ok, but they sure are tight fitting (hence the name compression socks I guess).
> 
> Does anyone actually use these? Do they really help?


Don't know about the socks but I have some bike shorts like that. I do feel less sore on longish rides when wearing them, though could just be wishful thinking. Regardless, I liked them so much I bought another pair. A couple years later they are just as tight- I figured they'd stretch out eventually.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Bill2 said:


> Don't know about the socks but I have some bike shorts like that. I do feel less sore on longish rides when wearing them, though could just be wishful thinking. Regardless, I liked them so much I bought another pair. A couple years later they are just as tight- I figured they'd stretch out eventually.


Maybe they did.

(Sorry. I am in no position to make that joke.)


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Is the power cord coming from your recharge suit? If you are going to bust a full body shot of yourself in spandex, why have a shy look on your face? At least look confident.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

sdeeer said:


> Placebo effects are "real" if they help you........Just don't go bragging about the awesome effectiveness of your crazy socks or you become a snake oil salesman.


Yes but know that OP knows that he took a placebo he won't be able to experience any positive effects. You ruined everything


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wasn't there a study where they told the recipients they were getting a placebo instead of real medicine and there was still an improvement reported by the placebo-takers? The human mind is a strange and mysterious void.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

For those of us who have enlarged veins in the lower legs, compression socks or calf sleeves are a real help to increase the blood flow. The enlarged veins cause the valves in the veins to not close as they should and thus hinder the return of blood from the lower legs. The compression socks or calf sleeves help the blood return. Whether you think you look odd or not, they have helped many of us reduce the need for vein surgery.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

spookyload said:


> Is the power cord coming from your recharge suit? If you are going to bust a full body shot of yourself in spandex, why have a shy look on your face? At least look confident.


Hahaha! Wait just a minute... We are all cyclists here...


----------

